# ssri ruined my life



## ynyrbny (Sep 26, 2020)

hey, 21 years old male. 9-10 years ago i diagnosed with ocd. first, start to take prozac 60 mg and risperdione. after 1 year ago i start to develop gynocemstia and gain massive weight like 60 pounds in 10 month. i stop take the risperdione after make me feel bad and so fat. after that, my gp up my prozac dosage to 80 mg. and i keep taking them until 6 month and i cold turkey them. after cold turkey them, i feel less paralyzed and start to saw all the symptoms this drugs make me. when i start to take this medication in 12 years old i was 5,4 feet, now im 21 and i'm 5,5 feet. my penis has not developed, i can't get morning woods, can't get erections, have gynocemstia, obesity. neck pain, head pain, feeling off pee all time.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

so sorry to hear, i don't think it's the ssri, i think it's the anti-psychotic medication that made you gain so much weight and caused the gynecomastia


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Can't speak for gynecomastia since I'm female, and I took Risperdal for only about a week, but both times I was on an SSRI, I gained a substantial amount of weight. Likely because they made me ravenous and I couldn't stop eating. When I started on Lexapro I specifically asked my psychologist if it was known to cause weight gain because I'd put on weight while on Prozac some years previously; she assured me the drug was actually known to help one LOSE weight. One year and 60lbs later when I decided to quit the med because all it did was make me famished and apathetic, she told me, "Oh, yes, in the meantime researchers have learned SSRIs can make some people GAIN weight." Thanks for filling me in. :roll

(I should add that both times I quit the meds cold turkey, my appetite diminished and I rapidly started losing weight, at least until my thyroid gave out.)

Either weight-gainers like me are some kind of minority (last time I looked up Lexapro it still said weight _loss_ was a potential side effect, nothing about weight _gain_), or the pharmaceutical industry is just really good at fudging the statistics. I lean toward the latter because I've noticed in ads for newer SSRI-related meds, the language about side effects is changing. They used to loudly and boldly claim, "Clinical trials show weight gain from this med is about the same as with placebo!"...yet at the end of the commercial they now quickly and quietly add, like they hope nobody will notice, "Since clinical trials, some users have been reporting weight gain."










I could've told them that over a decade ago.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Damn, that sounds bad. I only tried a SSRI for a day and then stopped because I felt like I'd overdosed on MDMA and had a horrendous headache to boot. I got offered another SSRI instead and said: "no thanks, can I has therapy instead?".


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. How long have you been off medication now?


----------



## ynyrbny (Sep 26, 2020)

uziq said:


> Sorry to hear that. How long have you been off medication now?


 6 month or more.


----------



## ynyrbny (Sep 26, 2020)

yes, i feel bad too and always go to doctor after start this drugs but the nevrr connect this.


----------



## ynyrbny (Sep 26, 2020)

lily said:


> so sorry to hear, i don't think it's the ssri, i think it's the anti-psychotic medication that made you gain so much weight and caused the gynecomastia


yes, but i can do surgery and loss weight for this. but my height and genital will never grow.


----------

